# Creme Brulee getting soft



## natalierae (Jan 30, 2013)

How long will the the burnt sugar stay hard on creme brulee, if refrigerate?  I make it and torch the sugar right before serving.  If I burn the sugar and then refrigerate it, how long will it be good?  Thanks


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Depends on humidity factor of your fridge. I torch them right before serving. Then I don't have to worry, never run and never soggy or soft.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

If caramel at the bottom is refrigerated together w/ the flan or brulee overnight it will liquify the next day when unmolded. Torching will keep it hard and crunchy when done right b4 serving as what Chef Ed Buchanan mentioned.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Now I'm confused!

The reference to caramel with regards to flan makes some sense, but I fail to see how that transfers to Crème Brûlée.

Perhaps I've been educated incorrectly, but I do not think Crème Brûlée involves caramel.

I do agree that if the Crème Brûlée is stored with the crystallized sugar top the quality will suffer.


Prettycake said:


> ough
> 
> If caramel at the bottom is refrigerated together w/ the flan or brulee overnight it will liquify the next day when unmolded. Torching will keep it hard and crunchy when done right b4 serving as what Chef Ed Buchanan mentioned.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I also torch mine right before service. Otherwise you will get condensation on the top, thus becoming soft.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Brulee or flan, they are similar. Its not chocolate cake and roast beef. No big deal.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Prettycake said:


> Brulee or flan, they are similar. Its not chocolate cake and roast beef. No big deal.


This is Cheftalk. It is a big deal, and there is a difference. A huge difference.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Prettycake said:


> Brulee or flan, they are similar. Its not chocolate cake and roast beef. No big deal.


Prettycake, I respectfully disagree.

Granted, they are both custards, but beyond that they are not similar, either in preparation nor presentation, at least the way I've been taught. over the past, um, let's just say in excess of 50 years and leave it at that.

Perhaps your education is different.


----------



## vera cresta (Nov 26, 2012)

Just torch them before serving. I think they are better that way. It just isn't the way they are supposed to be when torched then served after sometime, you know since we're dealing with sugar.  I hope this helps...


----------



## backtobasics2 (May 2, 2016)

How long can cooked creme brulee hold in refrigeration? (& torch before service)


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Prettycake said:


> Brulee or flan, they are similar. Its not chocolate cake and roast beef. No big deal.[/quote
> 
> A flan is made with whole eggs and milk. When properly made and chilled, it is removed from its form, and served upside down--that iis to say the caramel bottom is now on top. It is firm enough to "cut" with a spoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## backtobasics (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh sorry. I wasn't clear. I will sugar & torch then when ordered. I'm asking how long they hold in the fridge, with no sugar crust. 5 days?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

5 days is fine. A week is starting to push it


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

foodpump said:


> 5 days is fine. A week is starting to push it


My experience is a bit different: 2 days, maybe 3, is fine; five is pushing it.


----------

